# ترنيمة ( ساكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*†
سلام المسيح على كل الاعضاء
الترنيمة دى بجد رووووعة ياريت كلنا نسمعها 


ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك )*

*للمرنم ( ريمون صقر )*
*كلمات ( ماهر فريد )*







* ساكت ليه وريهم ايدك سامحنا يارب احنا تعبنا
وسط الامنا دموعنا تعاتبك مد ايديك انت وشددنا

† لما بصلي بتبقي صلاتي كلها حب لكل الناس
اما صلاته تهد حياتي وبرجليه دمي بينداس

† سكوتي علشان صوتك يتكلم والدمعة في عيني محبوسة
و عدو الخير عمره ماسلم جوه قلبه سموم مدسوسة

† احنا بنشكي م اللي مالينا وقلبنا ينده دايماً ليك
ومهما تزيد جروحهم فينا انت املنا وواثقين فيك*

*التحميــــــــــــــــل*

*Saket Leh*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

تسلم ايدك يا بنوته

كلامها جامد اوي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا بنوته
> 
> كلامها جامد اوي


*مييييرسى ياحبى 
نورتى بمرورك
ربنا معاكى 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

*جارى التحمييل
ميرسى ياحبى
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جارى التحمييل
> ميرسى ياحبى
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


*ميرسى يا قمرتى 
ربنا يحميكى 
*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

*حلووووة اوووى يا قمر 
ميرررسى جداا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

*جميلة اووووووووووووووووى يا بنوتة *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




مريم12 قال:


> *حلووووة اوووى يا قمر
> ميرررسى جداا
> تسلم ايدك​*


*ميييييييرسى يا مريومة
نورتى ياحبيبتى
ربنا معاكى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




mana_mana قال:


> *جميلة اووووووووووووووووى يا بنوتة *
> *تسلم ايدك*​


*ميييييييييييييييرسى يا مانتى
نورتى ياحبى 
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

*جارى التحميل*


*الف شكر*

*+++*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




elamer1000 قال:


> *جارى التحميل*
> 
> 
> *الف شكر*
> ...


*ميرسى امير لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## anosh (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

*ميرسى ياقمرايه على تعبك 

ريمون صقر ... تعيش و تلحن و توزع و ترنم يافنان 

استاذ ماهر فريد ... من افضل كتاب الميديا المسيحيه

ربناااااااااااااااا يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس  *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




anosh قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمرايه على تعبك
> 
> ريمون صقر ... تعيش و تلحن و توزع و ترنم يافنان
> 
> ...


*اميــــــــــــن 
بصراحة الترنيمة بجد تحفة جداااااا
واستاذ ماهر فريد رهيب 
نورتى ياحبى 
*​


----------



## mero_engel (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

جاري التحميل نظرا لسرعه النت 
انتي عارفه بقي هههههههههههه
هسمعها وارجع اقولك راي
ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




mero_engel قال:


> جاري التحميل نظرا لسرعه النت
> انتي عارفه بقي هههههههههههه
> هسمعها وارجع اقولك راي
> ميرسي يا جميل


*ههههههههههه على يدى ياحبى
يارب تعجبك ومستنية رأيك
*​


----------



## lovely dove (28 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

كلمات الترنيمة جميلة قوي 
ميرسي يابنت العدرا 
جاري التحميل...
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




lovely dove قال:


> كلمات الترنيمة جميلة قوي
> ميرسي يابنت العدرا
> جاري التحميل...
> ​


*نورتينى يا حبيبة قلبى 
ربنا معاكى
*​


----------



## mogmog (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*

thank you+++++++


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة ( ســـاكت ليه وريهم ايدك ) روووعة بجد*




mogmog قال:


> thank you+++++++


*شكرا لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*
​


----------

